# Reclaiming VAT on UK purchase



## Zutz (5 Feb 2016)

Hi, I am a Irish VAT registered business and wish to purchase a PC in the UK, which will be shipped to Ireland. The UK say they cannot/will not exempt the purchase from VAT even if I supply my Irish VAT number. I understand there may be a simple way to reclaim this VAT on ROS, but I can't find the link? Also wondering was this a simple straight forward process. Thanks


----------



## T McGibney (5 Feb 2016)

Unless there's a massive cost difference or some other compelling reason to do otherwise, you'd be far better off sourcing it here and avoiding all the nonsense on intra-EU VAT.


----------



## Cervelo (5 Feb 2016)

Its been a while since I did a vat return but is not as simple as deducting the vat you paid against the vat you charged when making your vat return


----------



## participant (6 Feb 2016)

It's less straight forward than VAT3 return, but simple enough. It's done online via ROS - select EVR in the dropdown box of "Complete a Form On-line" section. You can request VAT refund from any EU country here, but there is a limit of how many applications you can do during certain period per country, there is also a minimum limit of VAT to be repaid of €400 "if the claim is for a period between 3 months and 1 calendar year" or 
€50 "if the claim is for a period of a calendar year (12 months) or the remainder of a calendar year i.e. November & December". More info on Revenue's site (I can't post links here) - simply google " Cross border refunds of VAT in the EU".


----------



## Black_Adder (9 Feb 2016)

The UK can company can validate your VAT number on an EU website.
What is the basis of their refusal?
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/


----------



## Branz (9 Feb 2016)

I suspect they are either 100% retail or else dodgy, maybe not registered for VAT in UK. I have bought loads of stuff from UK and never had this issue: http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/guide/eu-acquisitions.html


----------



## jokerini (3 Mar 2016)

Don't deal with that supplier. The UK supplier is obliged to zero rate the transaction as long as it is given a valid Irish VAT number. It's easily verified online.


----------



## Indigoprime (31 Mar 2016)

Not necessarily a dodgy supplier - for example Dell Outlet UK, which takes orders for refurbished computers from Ireland and ships them to Ireland, would not allow me to buy without paying VAT, even though I have a valid Irish VAT number. No reason was given as such - I was just told that they always charge VAT and it's up to me to reclaim it in the appropriate way.


----------



## KlausFlouride (1 Apr 2016)

Indigoprime said:


> Not necessarily a dodgy supplier - for example Dell Outlet UK, which takes orders for refurbished computers from Ireland and ships them to Ireland, would not allow me to buy without paying VAT, even though I have a valid Irish VAT number. No reason was given as such - I was just told that they always charge VAT and it's up to me to reclaim it in the appropriate way.



That's peculiar, the VAT rules as much as they are a pain in the ass, wouldn't seem to have such an "exemption" . Thought once you supplied a valid VAT #, they were obliged to not charge VAT. Would be interested to know what their rationale was.


----------



## newirishman (1 Apr 2016)

KlausFlouride said:


> That's peculiar, the VAT rules as much as they are a pain in the ass, wouldn't seem to have such an "exemption" . Thought once you supplied a valid VAT #, they were obliged to not charge VAT. Would be interested to know what their rationale was.



Some companies just don't want the hassle of checking the validity of the VAT numbers, or in case of consumer-type products get involved in investigations or discussion on potentially fraud transactions.

As far as I can see, there is not legal requirement to provide goods VAT free (even in B2B transactions), as it is easy enough for the buyer to claim the VAT back.


----------



## mathepac (1 Apr 2016)

Many large UK operations have Retail and BTB operations. The retail operations will issue receipts showing VAT paid, but that's it. To qualify to deal with B2B operation and to have VAT numbers validated etc, you'll have to prove you want an on-going business relationship with them otherwise you're a retail customer.


----------



## Duffer (15 Jun 2016)

Will you still be able to claim back vat if Britain go ahead with the brexit ?


----------

